# Former GA Grand Tyler Arrested For Stealing From Lodge



## My Freemasonry (Apr 12, 2016)

​​Robert Young, Past Grand Tyler and District Deputy Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of Georgia F&AM, has been arrested and charged in DeKalb County, Georgia, for allegedly stealing $600,000 over a six year period from Grant Park Lodge No. 604.

Click image to enlarge.

According to the public record, Young was arrested February 29th, and released just under a month later on $10,000 bond.

Reportedly, the Grant Park Lodge had recently sold their building, and had been temporarily meeting in nearby Master's Lodge No. 295 in Decatur while they decided where to build a new temple.

Continue reading...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 12, 2016)

That's terrible....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 12, 2016)

maybe if they were paying more attention to their membership and their doings and not so worried about the Gays they might have seen this coming!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> maybe if they were paying more attention to their membership and their doings and not so worried about the Gays they might have seen this coming!


Good point.


----------

